# And this time he woulda Q'd!!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WOO HOO!!!! Excellent! What FUN!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wahoo!! What a great week! Now go out and by a lotto ticket!

It's nice when all the hard work starts to pay off!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Just keep working at it at home and I'm sure that he will be ready to go to an AKC show in no time!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats! I'd be a super proud Mom too.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gosh Tito is sure on a roll lately! Great job! He is such a young boy too! I think he's about my Layla's age???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, I don't remember how old Layla is...Tito turned 2 on March 10th!




goldengirls550 said:


> Gosh Tito is sure on a roll lately! Great job! He is such a young boy too! I think he's about my Layla's age???


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sorry, I don't remember how old Layla is...Tito turned 2 on March 10th!


Yep they are VERY close! Layla turned 2 on March 13th!


----------

